# Those Poor Bastards



## Nelco (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Nelco (Mar 31, 2011)

never heard of this guy, but it came up when i was looking up TPB


----------



## Nelco (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Alaska (Mar 31, 2011)

Aye, they're good. They originally wrote "Must Have Been Those Pills I Took", actually. Now a famous Hank III song.

They're playing with the Goddamn Gallows in a few days, if they haven't already. Sounds like an amazing show.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 31, 2011)

Alaska said:


> Aye, they're good. They originally wrote "Must Have Been Those Pills I Took", actually. Now a famous Hank III song.
> 
> They're playing with the Goddamn Gallows in a few days, if they haven't already. Sounds like an amazing show.



no shit! i really like the goddamn gallows..where's this going down?


----------



## Alaska (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll ask em on the facebook. I forget when. 

Yeah, DogBite Harris, too I think... Sounds so good.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 31, 2011)

my friend in MI had set up a double birthday bash for me and him and he had these guys lined up to play.. and then everything fell apart. I was so looking forward to going to MI and seeing my friend and this band but life's a bitch


----------



## bastardmaker (Apr 7, 2011)

I used to book shows in Austin, and I've booked them a couple times. always a good time


----------

